# My Axe



## Valnyr (Nov 20, 2009)

Check this out. It's my viking polaxe. And it hits like a Motherfucker! It made someone almost cry when we were hit testing it.


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2009)

MY BOW, MY SWORD, ETC.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks fake.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 20, 2009)

MY DICK, RUMBLE IN THE JUNGLE, YO DICK, GOT TOUCHED BY YO UNCLE.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Looks fake.


 It is fake. O king of the obvious. It's for Dagorhir battlegames!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

I got a "fake" one aswell, but I'm sure it has more impact.
A sword, wide, used for RDND, specialized hilt.
http://i50.tinypic.com/osvh2s.jpg
Strong enough to take out somebody and maybe kill him.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> I got a "fake" one aswell, but I'm sure it has more impact.
> A sword, wide, used for RDND, specialized hilt.
> http://i50.tinypic.com/osvh2s.jpg
> Strong enough to take out somebody and maybe kill him.


 No offence, but that sword totally sucks.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

Fuck you all, because I have scissors.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 20, 2009)

This is cooler.


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2009)

Iz dat Basil in a Narglepack?


----------



## Nargle (Nov 20, 2009)

It is =3


----------



## Kanin (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry, but why would we care?


----------



## MissMayhem (Nov 20, 2009)

yay gameing weapons. best shit to bring to a furmeet with a back yard. Ive never seen so many couch potatoes actually excercize


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

Nargle said:


> It is =3


Cute. Can I see one featuring the rest of you? :3


----------



## Kommodore (Nov 20, 2009)

Nargle said:


> This is cooler.



It's so _cute!_





The axe is cool too.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Cute. Can I see one featuring the rest of you? :3



But I never post pictures of all of me on the internet X3

Here's a picture that's not featuring the rest of me =3


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

Nargle said:


> But I never post pictures of all of me on the internet X3


Fair enough. I run from cameras, myself...



> Here's a picture that's not featuring the rest of me =3


D'aww :3


----------



## Nargle (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Fair enough. I run from cameras, myself...
> 
> 
> D'aww :3



"D'aww?" I was trying to peel his skin off. That's not cute X3




Actually I was rufflin' him up =3


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2009)

Nargle said:


> But I never post pictures of all of me on the internet X3
> 
> Here's a picture that's not featuring the rest of me =3


I'm going to steal your puppy.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm going to steal your puppy.



I'm gonna keep an eye on you... >=/

BTW He's more annoying than you might think =3


----------



## twelvestring (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey op, I saw a reflection of your room in that pic. Clean it. I kid, mines pretty cluttered itself.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> No offence, but that sword totally sucks.


Yeah it's kinda old and funky now, but after I reglued it looks does not affect it's strengh.
It's still great for piercing defences and breaking them, and it's heavy enough to take out another fake weapon.
It's cons are that it's still breakable, it's hilt is quite damaged and sneak attacks can fail hard.
I still know how to use it perfectly.
In a fight between it and a new sword it will probably break unless ill glue it later.
Lets hope Ican exterminate a potato without him seeing me.
And your axe is more like a polearm than an axe, so it can reach further but harder to handle, funner.
My sword shape died after not using it a whole year.
And I wrapped it incorrectly.
And I tried to tape the hilt to the blade without glueing.
And I tried to fix it and it is now even worse.
And when I first used it, it was too HEAVY for me to lift it with my twinky.


----------



## Kanic (Nov 20, 2009)

I approve of this. For both creativity and randomness


----------



## Isen (Nov 20, 2009)

I thought this was a guitar thread at first and was expecting pictures of a B.C. Rich or something.


----------



## Russ (Nov 20, 2009)

My Frostmourne, while blunted, could still kill someone through sheer force of impact.



Nargle said:


> This is cooler.


 
<3


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

I am saving for a real Cavolier's sword


----------



## the_donut_master (Nov 20, 2009)

Russ said:


> My Frostmourne, while blunted, could still kill someone through sheer force of impact.
> 
> 
> 
> <3


I want that... so... bad!


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

Russ said:


> My Frostmourne, while blunted, could still kill someone through sheer force of impact.


Pff, if you can hit anyone with something that size. I bet it's slow.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 20, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> Sorry, but why would we care?



This...

I mean, really.  It looks like some piece of shit a D&D fag would have in his room.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 20, 2009)

I have an axe.. a real one. my roommate gave it to me because of.. actually I won't finish that. 

but I do have one


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a throwing hatchet or 3 somewhere Dunno where I left them tho.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I have an axe.. a real one. my roommate gave it to me because of.. actually I won't finish that.
> 
> but I do have one


He no longer needed this axe, having finally managed to cut off his own balls using it?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He no longer needed this axe, having finally managed to cut off his own balls using it?



actually.. I'd rather not say.


----------



## Liam (Nov 20, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> Check this out. It's my viking polaxe. And it hits like a Motherfucker! It made someone almost cry when we were hit testing it.


Make a  battleaxe out of a metalheaded mallet and then I'll talk about damage.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 20, 2009)

ITT: Nargle and Basil's cuteness>OP's nerdiness.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

Russ said:


> *My **Frostmourne**, while blunted, could still kill someone through sheer force of impact.*
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Looks kinda fancy, I don't think it's slow, but I think it's not comfortable.
Mine is over but can kill by hitting the head two handed.
I know how to throw shurikens but that's easy, and I'm still self training on kunai.
Ninja people=good.
Impact them=My.
I call my sword fapmace sometimes because it's very blunt, massive and built incorrectly.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 20, 2009)

Brb, busy photographing my collection of toys....


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Brb, busy photographing my collection of toys....


 Yay, remember to show us your glock and berreta becuase it's our favorite toys to play with when we are bored.
But you sure forgot to photograph the magnum.
And the howitzer.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 20, 2009)

My fake weapon could totally beat your fake weapon!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> My fake weapon could totally beat your fake weapon!!!


 Do you mean like dildo or something?


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Do you mean like dildo or something?


He's making fun of everybody in the thread who talks about how cool his or her fake sword/axe/etc. is.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He's making fun of everybody in the thread who talks about how cool his or her fake sword/axe/etc. is.


 My eyesight is not failing me, I knew he was making fun.
I wish to have a cool XM307 then I could sit restly while drinking tea and annihilating people.


----------



## Conker (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a few fake weapons, all of which I got out of hte BudK catalog  

I won't post pics though. Too lazy for that.

One is a replica from the Orc swords in LotR. The long ones with the spike on the end. Damn thing is heavy!


----------



## goose (Nov 20, 2009)

Christopher Mintz-Plasse.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 20, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Yay, remember to show us your glock and berreta becuase it's our favorite toys to play with when we are bored.



No Glocks...can't stand them.  The grip angle is wrong for precision shooting.  And Berretta should stick to making fine shotguns.  '92's and Brigadiers are crap once you've held a Silver grade 686 with 32" tubes.  So is the Storm, but its almost a cute as Basil. 



> But you sure forgot to photograph the magnum.



Its there.  One of them, anyway.   Probably airsoft....  http://i447.photobucket.com/albums/qq199/irreverentotter/smallguns.jpg

Damn, I meant to cross my Fencing foils across the bottom of that pic.  Ah well. 



> And the howitzer.



The carriage is at the blacksmiths's, being rebuilt.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 20, 2009)

Nothing homemade? I'm disappointed, Irr.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Nothing homemade? I'm disappointed, Irr.



Just the AR15 on top with the match .223 Wylde barrel and freefloat handguard.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 20, 2009)

Aurali said:


> I have an axe.. a real one. my roommate gave it to me because of.. actually I won't finish that.
> 
> but I do have one


 I also have a real axe.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Nov 20, 2009)

hmm...you should join Medieval fair, that way, you get to play with REAL weapons 
kool none the less. bees AGES since ive played with fake weapons Q_Q


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> He's making fun of everybody in the thread who talks about how cool his or her fake sword/axe/etc. is.


 the funny thing IS I like real weapons Knives Swords Axes I do not like toys.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 20, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Just the AR15 on top with the match .223 Wylde barrel and freefloat handguard.


 I saw lately a country (I don't remember if it was USA or us(israel)), making a some kind of "Gattling pistol", a pistol with 4 barrels which allows continuesly shooting.
I didn't find ot but here is our big daddy : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5XYFsZ01ek&feature=related


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys let's talk about how cool we are because we own weapons both real and LARP. ^_^  Oh man I'm such a badass because I have some katanas!  I bet if I went back in time right now I could kill some orcs!  I mean rival vikings.

And don't get me started on my totally rad gun and throwing knife collection--


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 20, 2009)

Valnyr said:


> I also have a real axe.



Gransfors?  There really are no substitutes.

http://www.gransfors.com/htm_eng/index.html



Kittiara said:


> And don't get me started on my totally *rad *gun and throwing knife collection--



Too late, already started.   And rad?  Rad?  Puh-leaze....all the mall ninja's know that its "Tacticool!" :razz:


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2009)

I think this thread need me to talk about my dick.  It's adequate, and curves upward oh so slightly.


----------



## Aden (Nov 20, 2009)

My axe:







c:


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice Aden!


----------



## RallyArt (Nov 21, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Gransfors?  There really are no substitutes.
> 
> http://www.gransfors.com/htm_eng/index.html
> 
> ...



You guys really dont want me to post my collection... what it lacks in quantity makes up for in quality. XD


----------



## webkilla (Nov 21, 2009)

damn, that is one nasty looking axe

as in ugly

this is much prettier - actually looks like an axe, or two






alternatly, a more classic axe style






(both are Boffer Latex LARP weapons, made for danish LARPing... in case anyone was wondering)


----------



## Russ (Nov 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Pff, if you can hit anyone with something that size. I bet it's slow.


 


ArrLeashen said:


> Looks kinda fancy, I don't think it's slow, but I think it's not comfortable.
> Mine is over but can kill by hitting the head two handed.


 
It is quite heavy but I think it can be reasonably fast if you're strong enough and have practice. Admittedly, my place is quite small so I never tried to swing it around to see.

What is not comfortable is the hilt. The rings and etchings there tend to bite into your hand. I found gloves a good way to prevent that. And it is a fancy item. It is, afterall, a collectors piece. But I'm pretty sure it can be just as useful as a real one once sharpened and trained with.

That said, I saw versions of Frostmourne specifically made for LARPing.



ArrLeashen said:


> I know how to throw shurikens but that's easy, and I'm still self training on kunai.
> Ninja people=good.
> Impact them=My.


 
Never saw actual shurikens in use. Most the stuff I saw is from movies or staged stuff. How similar is it?

And most importantly, do people you kill with a shuriken really react like this?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 21, 2009)

Real weapons are better, I belong to a reenactment group which uses real ones.

Fucking awesome xD


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 21, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Just the AR15 on top with the match .223 Wylde barrel and freefloat handguard.


If it's made entirely from actual gun parts, it's not homemade...

I'm talking about homebrew Gauss guns and rifles made with barbed wire and water pipes :V



Russ said:


> It is quite heavy but I think it can be reasonably fast if you're strong enough and have practice.


Hahaha.
Real swords seldom weighed more than 4-5 pounds, and they were definitely balanced a lot better than that POS.



> Admittedly, my place is quite small so I never tried to swing it around to see.


*facepalm*



> What is not comfortable is the hilt. The rings and etchings there tend to bite into your hand. I found gloves a good way to prevent that. And it is a fancy item. It is, afterall, a collectors piece. But I'm pretty sure it can be just as useful as a real one once sharpened and trained with.


And this, children, is how we separate the nerds from people who actually know about swords.



> That said, I saw versions of Frostmourne specifically made for LARPing.


And this, should the first method fail.



> Never saw actual shurikens in use. Most the stuff I saw is from movies or staged stuff. How similar is it?


 It's not, and anybody who tells you otherwise is a damn weeaboo.



> And most importantly, do people you kill with a shuriken really react like this?


You don't _kill_ people with them at all. They were primarily used for distractions and mind tricks IRL.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

My dog is a deadly weapon. Look at those fangs! He could tear you all apart. You should see the condition that his Nylabone is in!!


----------



## Russ (Nov 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Hahaha.
> Real swords seldom weighed more than 4-5 pounds, and they were definitely balanced a lot better than that POS.


 
It is the skull ornaments that make it so heavy and unbalanced. I'm sure there are far better swords to use in an actual fight. Doesn't mean you _can't_ use it.



> *facepalm*


 
What? You say I shouldn't even be tempted?



> And this, children, is how we separate the nerds from people who actually know about swords.


 
Angry much? I never said anything about being knowledged on swords. I like them. I got a few of them as collectible pieces but thats it. 



> And this, should the first method fail.


 
This topic was primarily about LARP and Dagorhir swords. I just mentioned I saw some specifically for that purpose. Why so angry?



> It's not, and anybody who tells you otherwise is a damn weeaboo.


 
And how hard is it to tell this without raging?



> You don't _kill_ people with them at all. They were primarily used for distractions and mind tricks IRL.


 
Fair enough. TBH I mainly wanted an excuse to link that stupid scene from the movie.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't need an axe to kill somebody, I trained with my friend a really useless training using a screwdriver to fight, but in the end we just made a huge hole in a wall.
It's lame.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 21, 2009)

Russ said:


> Why so angry?


Haha.
Angry?
Silly boy, I insult people for my own amusement.


----------



## Russ (Nov 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Haha.
> Angry?
> Silly boy, I insult people for my own amusement.


 
*shrug*

Good for you


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 21, 2009)

Fuck you all


----------



## Jelly (Nov 21, 2009)

pretty gay thread


----------



## Aden (Nov 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Haha.
> Angry?
> Silly boy, I insult people for my own amusement.



Rigor is more and more becoming the female version of Rilvor.

No this is not a good thing :V


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> Rigor is more and more becoming the female version of Rilvor.
> 
> No this is not a good thing :V



Well I hope not because Rigor is actually entertaining.

If she starts making posts containing nothing but a tinypic link to some unfunny meme I'll have to mercy kill her.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Silly boy, I insult people for my own amusement.



See, this kind of crap right here is why you will never be made a moderator


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 21, 2009)

Aurali said:


> See, this kind of crap right here is why you will never be made a moderator


 You've got to admit it's entirely worth it, however.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 21, 2009)

Aden said:


> Rigor is more and more becoming the female version of Rilvor.


Aww, thanks.



> No this is not a good thing :V


Well, _I_ think it is.



SnowFox said:


> Well I hope not because Rigor is actually entertaining.


Thank you.



> If she starts making posts containing nothing but a tinypic link to some unfunny meme I'll have to mercy kill her.


Duly noted.



Aurali said:


> See, this kind of crap right here is why you will never be made a moderator


What's your excuse, then?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 21, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What's your excuse, then?



Honestly, I'm not emotionally secure enough for a position on the site. Having a few friends run my own in my stead.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 21, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Honestly, I'm not emotionally secure enough for a position on the site. Having a few friends run my own in my stead.


Well, that's certainly an excuse, all right...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

Why didn't they change the title to
"The life of rigor"
~SnowFox           ?
That vuld be fanneh.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> Why didn't they change the title to
> "The life of rigor"
> ~SnowFox           ?
> That vuld be fanneh.


What _are_ you talking about? 0_o


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What _are_ you talking about? 0_o


 You dried me or it was just past that nobody cared of?
Anyway keep on going.
AXES


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> You dried me or it was just past that nobody cared of?
> Anyway keep on going.
> AXES



I know all of those words, but the way you put them together doesn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> You dried me or it was just past that nobody cared of?
> Anyway keep on going.
> AXES


Do you speak English?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Do you speak English?


 It's more like hebrew english..
Example: I speak good english much very
Just kidding I speak normally.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 22, 2009)

ArrLeashen said:


> It's more like hebrew english..
> Example: I speak good english much very
> Just kidding I speak normally.


Just...don't post if you're not going to use actual English, okay Jewbacca? Even the mooks who tawk liek DIS!11!1 are more intelligible than two of the three most recent posts you made here.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 22, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Just...don't post if you're not going to use actual English, okay Jewbacca? Even the mooks who tawk liek DIS!11!1 are more intelligible than two of the three most recent posts you made here.


 Your avatar is what I say.
STFU AND GTFO
OR not.


----------

